# High end 3+1 system



## charlie463 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ineed a high end 3+1 home theater sound system. I have narrowed down to 2ea Klipsch RF82"s, and a RC64 center. My couch will only be about 10 to 11 feet away, will this be a problem? Is this a good choice, or would something else work better?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

RF82's are great sounding speakers and the 64 is a perfect compliment to them. In the end, the only opinion that matters is whether or not you like what you hear. That being said, you could do a lot worse than the 82's.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

If you like the sound of the RF82 then yes, it is a good choice. Personally I find that "I" prefer the sound of a 2.1 system over a 3.1 system.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

Klipsch would work well for HT. I personally think they are over priced. The type of forward sound they produce does work well for movies, I kind of can't stand them for music. Some people love them all around.

I haven't personally heard these and I can only go by reviews, but for the money, I would try these Klipsch knock offs for way less money. http://www.amazon.com/BIC-FH6-LCR-6...3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1279399754&sr=8-3 Some heavy duty speaker mounts from monoprice.com and you would be set, but with a lot more money left over.

If you're stuck on Klipsch, then you might want to look at the RF-62 to save some cash, because you can use the sub-woofer to deal with 80hz and under. The RF-82 would be better suited for stand alone stereo speakers.


----------



## charlie463 (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks all. I bought the Klipsch RF83 speakers. I decided to go with the 2+1, and use the cash from the RC64's to go toward the RH83's.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Just curious, Why 3.1?


----------

